# Rockwall Retriever Club



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Has canceled their spring trial.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Has canceled their spring trial.


why so late?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

They had issues with Wildlife dept at their hunt test last weekend. Apparently 3 young game wardens harassed and stopped the event for 3 hrs while checking all the birds, paper work and hunting license. The club or any members or workers did not receive any fines. Club members decided to arrange a meeting with top officials of wildlife dept. before having another event to avoid a similar occurrence during an event.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

So it would seem appropriate for Texas residents to contact Texas Parks and Wildlife, their state Senators and Representatives to determine if game law violations are so infrequent in Texas that they can afford the manpower to harass law abiding citizens, if this is the case someone should review the budget for Texas Parks and Wildlife. We cannot afford to pay school teachers but we can afford extra manpower at TP&W........ 

This is at least part of the reason that one of the oldest AKC Licensed retriever clubs in Texas holds it's field trial in Oklahoma....


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I heard about this. It took the Jr test almost til dark to finish with 30 something dogs.

I mean come on, are the members of the flier station required to have a hunting license and waterfowl stamp? I know at SRC events they really stress putting bands on the ducks. Other clubs I have worked for could not care less.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

I know one of the "wardens" that harassed the event. I had a run in with him in Rockwall while training dogs on a field exercise, in which he was found to be in the wrong..I’ve known some great Wardens and this kind of “warden”.. He needs to be put in a office where he can count paper clips…I think these guys have watched one too many of that reality TV show about Game Wardens...


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I guess that's one or two less entry fee I'll be leaving in Texas the year...


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> They had issues with Wildlife dept at their hunt test last weekend. Apparently 3 young game wardens harassed and stopped the event for 3 hrs while checking all the birds, paper work and hunting license. The club or any members or workers did not receive any fines. Club members decided to arrange a meeting with top officials of wildlife dept. before having another event to avoid a similar occurrence during an event.


One gunner was ticketed for not having a Texas hunting license. The club took care of it. But that's it.

I'm sure the game wardens, (all three) weren't there for kicks. Dollars to donuts a disgruntled club member called them to make trouble for the club..

I don't blame the club for canceling it until some things are clarified. Who needs the headache?

Angie


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Angie B said:


> One gunner was ticketed for not having a Texas hunting license. The club took care of it. But that's it.
> 
> I'm sure the game wardens, (all three) weren't there for kicks. Dollars to donuts a disgruntled club member called them to make trouble for the club..
> 
> ...


Why would you have to have a hunting license to shoot pen raised birds, during a non-hunting season? Just asking, there may be a good reason.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

huntinman said:


> Why would you have to have a hunting license to shoot pen raised birds, during a non-hunting season? Just asking, there may be a good reason.


While it seems nonsensical it is the law as written which applies to Private Bird Shooting Preserves as well. The larger question is why was the law written at all?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

EdA said:


> While it seems nonsensical it is the law as written which applies to Private Bird Shooting Preserves as well. The larger question is why was the law written at all?


Long arm of the gov't dipping into our (In this case, Texans) pockets. Hidden tax. Sorry for the hijack!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

huntinman said:


> Long arm of the gov't dipping into our (In this case, Texans) pockets. Hidden tax. Sorry for the hijack!


 

Probably could have written them up for shooting birds out of season too.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Actually you do have to have a state hunting license, just don't have to have the Migratory bird stamp, to shoot a flyer.

I would bet this is budget related. On the coast, TPWD has been acting more like DPS writing citations like crazy. But down here at least they are effienct about it. Concentrating on Public boat ramps and public fishing piers where they can write alot of tickets in a short amount of time with little resources (i have heard that even gas for the boats is being restricted). Anyway, they seem to have a bunch of young ums that are not very experienced from what I have hearing from my fishing buds.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Gerard Rozas said:


> Actually you do have to have a state hunting license, just don't have to have the Migratory bird stamp, to shoot a flyer.
> 
> I would bet this is budget related. On the coast, TPWD has been acting more like DPS writing citations like crazy. But down here at least they are effienct about it. Concentrating on Public boat ramps and public fishing piers where they can write alot of tickets in a short amount of time with little resources (i have heard that *even gas for the boats* is being restricted). Anyway, they seem to have a bunch of young ums that are not very experienced from what I have hearing from my fishing buds.


What?


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

What I meant was that the game wardens are not running their boats all over the bay looking for boating/game violations. Costs too much in gas. Instead they will trailer down to the popular boat launches and check the boats as they come in. They will only run the boats on emergency calls or high profile operations.


----------



## Wingmasters (Aug 15, 2003)

43.078. HUNTING LICENSE REQUIRED. (a) Except as 
provided by Subsection (b) of this section, this subchapter does 
not authorize any person to hunt pen-reared birds on a licensed 
private bird hunting area without having in the person's immediate 
possession a hunting license required by Chapter 42 of this code.
(b) A person registered to participate in a field trial held 
under a field trial permit issued by the department is exempt, for 
the field trial, from the hunting license requirements of Chapter 
42 of this code.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Wingmasters said:


> 43.078. HUNTING LICENSE REQUIRED. (a) Except as
> provided by Subsection (b) of this section, this subchapter does
> not authorize any person to hunt pen-reared birds on a licensed
> private bird hunting area without having in the person's immediate
> ...


Thanks Rick!!

Angie


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

An argument of shooting vs. hunting would be interesting before a jury. Not even a chicken is safe to shoot according to the letter of the law in TX.


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Heck don't Texans read the laws? Colorado we all know all live guns must have a current small game lic.
Wyoming is a pain about ducks being banded. Quit your bitching and read the rules you are not the victums!
Martha, sorry you cancelled the trial but ..........my guess you did not have much to do with the hunt test trial.


----------



## Martha McCool (Feb 11, 2008)

Max, first of all, we are not victims, and we don't shrug responsibility. An individual got a citation, not the club. You are missing the point. If I don't like you or want to retaliate against you, should I call friends I know in high places to cause you trouble? I don't think so. 

Btw, I have trained and done enough fts in Colorado to know that not everyone there practices and/ or knows the letter of the law--some intentionally and some not intentionally.


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Martha McCool said:


> Max, first of all, we are not victims, and we don't shrug responsibility. An individual got a citation, not the club. You are missing the point. If I don't like you or want to retaliate against you, should I call friends I know in high places to cause you trouble? I don't think so.
> 
> Btw, I have trained and done enough fts in Colorado to know that not everyone there practices and/ or knows the letter of the law--some intentionally and some not intentionally.


Sorry you took offense at my inquiry!
Spoke with Chris this AM. One individual with an axe to grind caused all the trouble including "sicking” the wardens on you folks.
Don’t be so defensive about Texans and I won’t be about us a High altitude folk. 
Sorry you had to cancel your trial because I know you you and Chris work hard at putting on a good show.
I know you will get the culprit and the wardens who were “set up but willing to be” Glad to hear AKC did not get involved because they are a pain
When all the details come out perhaps the villain in this can be ID for the others who read this.
My apology to the Rockwall good folks.If I could get my foot in my mouth I would take it out.


----------

